# How often do pilots need the cyclo eye exam?



## Bo (2 Mar 2010)

And where can I find that information? Is age a factor (I'm 28)?

I've heard every 2 years and every 4 years....


----------



## aesop081 (2 Mar 2010)

Its not every 2 years.


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2010)

Every 4 years until age 40, then every 2 years.  Every 2 years if you wear glasses.

http://winnipeg.mil.ca/1CdnAirDivSurg/AerospaceMedicine/Guidelines/400-01/Aircrew%20Visual%20Requirements%202009-revised%2006-09.pdf

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Mar 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Every 4 years until age 40, then every 2 years.  Every 2 years if you wear glasses.
> 
> http://winnipeg.mil.ca/1CdnAirDivSurg/AerospaceMedicine/Guidelines/400-01/Aircrew%20Visual%20Requirements%202009-revised%2006-09.pdf
> 
> MM



The above link is only available through the DIN/DWAN....


----------



## hercboy (3 Mar 2010)

I was just wondering if physical fitness has anything to do with level of eyesite.  I was told be a doctor it can only help, i have managed to be able to run 5km in under 18 minutes now, and bench press 225lbs 18 times, and my last cyclic test was better then my one 4 years ago.  A little off topic but was wondering if anyone else had heard the same?


----------



## medicineman (3 Mar 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The above link is only available through the DIN/DWAN....



Luckily the information came directly from that then .

MM


----------

